# Wire size and Breaker size for remodel ??



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

Master bath - use 12ga/20A for in wall heater and separate circuit of same for receptacles. This circuit can NOT be shared with another room.

Bedrooms - 12ga/20A AFCI for all receptacles and a 14ga/15A AFCI for all the lights (bathroom included).


----------



## GREGNC (Nov 14, 2007)

bath must be 20a circuit use #12 also you can not pull those 2 receptacles for other room off the bath bath circuit..tie them in with 1 of the bedroom circuits.
without knowing rating of lights i cant be 100 % sure but it looks like 14 would be fine for the bedrooms.depending on local codes you may require an afci breaker for the bedroom circuits.


----------



## Skydmark1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Just out of curiosity what's the reasoning for not putting the 2 standard outlets on the bathroom circuit? Also, do I need to run the lights on a different circuit than the outlets or just use 14 gauge from the switch to the light, not too sure what you meant


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

NEC requires the bathroom receptacles to be dedicated to the bathroom, and to be 12ga/20A. High current draw appliances like hair dryers are the primary reason. 

You can run all the lighting on a 14ga/15A circuit. You can do the same for the general use receptacles. My preference is to use 14ga/15A for the lights and 12ga/20A for the receptacles. You could also run all the lights and the receptacles on one 12ga/20A circuit, but if you have the panel space, I would separate them.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

The bathroom outlet circuit must be separate on 12 gauge 20A breaker. The light circuit should be separate and on 14 gauge 15A breaker.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

There is no restriction to putting 2 standard receptacles on a bathroom circuit. As long as the circuit stays in the bathroom you can as many receptacles as like on the circuit.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Rehabber said:


> The light circuit should be separate and on 14 gauge 15A breaker.


This should read: _"The light circuit *can* be separate and on 14 gauge 15A breaker."_


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Skydmark1 said:


> Ok guys, this might be a bit long but I want to include everything so you know exactly what I'm doing. I'm renovating my upstairs and will be running new electrical for every room. I'm not sure what size wire and breaker I can get away with. Here's the breakdown of each room and circuit breaker. Also let me know if I have too much stuff on one breaker.
> 
> Master Bath
> 
> ***1 breaker for small in wall heater


Even if it's only 1500 watts, run a #12.



> ***1 breaker for 2 GFCI outlets, 2 ceiling lights, and 1 vanity light. Also want to run 2 standard outlets for another room on this line.


No - one #12 and 20a breaker for the bathroom receptacles, do NOT use this circuit outside of the bathroom. 



> Master Bed/Bedroom #2
> 
> ***1 breaker for 5 outlets and 2 ceiling lights
> 
> ...


Break it down like this:

20a- Bath GFCI outlet(s)
20a- Bath heater
15a- 3 outlets in one bedroom, 2 wall sconces, 2 outlets in other bedroom
15a- 2 outlets in one bedroom, bath lights, 3 outlets in other bedroom, 2 ceiling lights

This way, a tripped circuit won't result in any one room going totally dark. And the 2 15a circuits could be 20a, but that's up to you. 



> That about does it. Let me know how it looks and what size wire and breaker to use. I wanted to use 14 gauge because it's easier to work with, but I'm thinking maybe I need to go 12 gauge.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ~Jason :thumbsup:


Incidentally,
Back in the 80's I wired a "bare minimum" 2nd floor full dormer. 3 bedrooms, one bath. (No electric heater.) Under the code at that time, the 22' x 26' space required ONE 15a circuit for approx 13 outlets, 5 ceiling lights, the bath outlet, hall outlet, and vanity lights.


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey there don't worry about #12 being hardered to work with. It is not that harder then #14 just don't overfill the boxes and if you have trouble getting the wire to go into the box nice pre bend the wires and it should go right in.

You have to try #10 solid on a plug and try getting that in a box then you may be saying a few words your wife doesn't want to hear.


----------



## Skydmark1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok guys, last question I promise. Just want to make sure I do this right....and of course I'll double check my local codes.

In the bathroom, on the 12 gauge 20amp GFCI outlet circuit, CAN I put the bathroom lights on it as well? please say yet....haha

Thanks


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes bathroom lights can go on the 20 bathroom receptacle circuit.


----------



## arichard21 (Oct 17, 2007)

Skydmark1 said:


> Just out of curiosity what's the reasoning for not putting the 2 standard outlets on the bathroom circuit? Also, do I need to run the lights on a different circuit than the outlets or *just use 14 gauge from the switch to the light, *not too sure what you meant


if your circuit is 12 AWG 20 AMP you CANNOT use 14AWG on that circuit. from the switch to the light still needs to be 12 AWG.

while you are at this, you should think about some interconnected smoke detectors if you don't already have them. put one in each of the bedrooms and 1 in the hallway, and connect them together with XX/3 cable. you can place them on the bedroom circuits. just use the same size wire as the circuit is it on.


----------

